# Crazy frog Dies



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.mini.demon.co.uk/deathofcrazyfrog.wmv

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

:lol: LMFAO :lol: [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

brilliant :lol: :lol: and so sweet


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

At long last


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh  

i wonder who he left the Â£10 million to :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4210407.stm


----------

